# Struggles and Support > Mental Health in the media >  >  TED: "Depression, the secret we share"

## Total Eclipse

For anyone who has battled depression, or knows someone who does, this is a great TED Talk! Definitely worth watching! http://www.ted.com/talks/andrew_solo..._we_share.html

----------


## Koalafan

Love the post Kay! Really revealing account of someone struggling with depression  ::):

----------

